# Wild Bees and Dirty Frames



## txsteele (Nov 19, 2014)

So a few weeks ago I posted pictures of a hive that had absconded due to Hive Beetles infestation and the disgusting slimed frames left behind. 

I took those frames to my property, away from where my hives are (about 4 hours away). 

Apparently, the wild bees there have no issue with cleaning the frames. Admittedly, those bees are pretty desperate for any nectar, honey or wax as the summer is in full swing there. They took any remaining honey, pollen or wax they could get. Most of the the frames were cleaned down to the wax covered foundation.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

I am surprised the sun did not melt them. At least the outer frames that get direct sun. Raccoons and other critters will destroy them to. What is left? Comb or plastic foundation. Are they now usable?


----------



## txsteele (Nov 19, 2014)

ed/La said:


> I am surprised the sun did not melt them. At least the outer frames that get direct sun. Raccoons and other critters will destroy them to. What is left? Comb or plastic foundation. Are they now usable?


As hot as it was in Central Texas this past weekend (103 degrees at 3pm), some comb did melt as it was in the direct sun, but not nearly as much as you might think. No other critters messed with the frames as far as I can tell because they were all still on the saw horses after about 4 days out for the bees. 

What was left was....most frames were wax-less (down to the foundation) but some had minimal amounts of comb. I will scrape the wooden parts of the frames to get off any residual beetle smell or residue and I will use them next Spring when I start my "splits".


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

That was a good idea. I think it should work just fine now.

 Al


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

If they re all cleaned up I’d pop em in freezer just to be sure there good to go


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

txsteele said:


> As hot as it was in Central Texas this past weekend (103 degrees at 3pm), some comb did melt as it was in the direct sun, but not nearly as much as you might think. No other critters messed with the frames as far as I can tell because they were all still on the saw horses after about 4 days out for the bees.
> 
> What was left was....most frames were wax-less (down to the foundation) but some had minimal amounts of comb. I will scrape the wooden parts of the frames to get off any residual beetle smell or residue and I will use them next Spring when I start my "splits".


Do you have to do anything else to them, disinfect or somehow clean them ?


----------



## txsteele (Nov 19, 2014)

copperhead46 said:


> Do you have to do anything else to them, disinfect or somehow clean them ?


I will freeze the frames for 24 hours to make sure there are no parasites (wax moths larvae, hive beetles, spiders, etc...) on them. I will then just scrape off any excess burr comb, propolis or anything else that may be on the wooden frames. They then go into a Rubbermaid tote to keep them as air tight as possible until I need to add them another hive.


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

TX at the meeting this month there was a commercial beekeeper who spoke much of his focus was preventing the loss of drawn comb was using moth crystals. He even used it in the field to preserve comb on hives in place. If he had a failing hive that he tried to save but couldn’t fix by adding brood etc he’d add the crystals flush the bees out and the bees would get absorbed into their hives and He said almost always a new swarm moved in after the crystals dissipated. From the sound of it his operation Has 100s of hives. He kind of kidded that even the pound can’t save every dog. Kind of grim but I suppose it’s true


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Nothing new useing Para Moth, I have been useing trhe stuff for years on honey supers I store in the fall till next spring.

I stack 6 honey supers doesn't mater if mediums or deep. On a paper plate I place by the directions the amount recommended about 6 table spoons. Stack 6 more and repete para moth. once I have them all stacked I use a top cover on each stack and cover with a plastic tarp. 
Set them out for a Few days before I place them on a bee hive.


. Al


----------



## txsteele (Nov 19, 2014)

Yea, I too have heard of using moth balls and crystals. Good results from what I gather. I learned the hard way early on that wax moths can be almost (but not quite as damaging) as Hive Beetles.


----------



## txsteele (Nov 19, 2014)

FYI. Here are some of my frames that are stored until next Spring but are fully drawn out and have been extracted. Yes they are in my “man cave” and are safe from the dangers of my garage


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

Txsteele there is a differene between moth balls and moth crystals. The crystals are what you use.


----------

